# Bedroom tank, Mr Aqua 6gal long



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice job on reinforcing that cabinet. For a bedroom tank I’d recommend a quieter air pump. I sleep next to my tank that has a whisper, they are not quiet. Mine is suck into a pickle jar that is wrapped in car stereo sound dampening material, inside a sound insulated cabinet and still I can hear the thing buzzing away (34db). Today I just received my new pump, (aPUMP) made by collar, they say it’s the worlds quietest pump (35db), plugged it in and it seems pretty quiet. My hope is with my pickle jar and cabinet it will be completely silent. Also airstones make a lot of sound, the only way I’ve made these quiet is to bury them into the gravel. Good luck with your project.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Normally I'd agree with the sound in a bedroom but I'm aiming for some sound. The air pump might not be needed since I'm diy co2. With my 6g edge tank I added a pump since the co2 gets tapped and my fish were not happy about it. With the long open top tank I might not be able to get enough co2 in to even need the pump. If that's the case I'll replace my cheap Walmart lump on the edge with the whisper and skip the pump all together on the mr Aqua


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

I don’t think I even need an air pump, but I like bubbles and the thought that my fish have more oxygen. My timer shuts off at 12pm and start back up at 4am, that way it is dead quiet for me to fall asleep. I’m one of those light sleepers that will hunt down a mosquito for buzzing around me. As for buying plants online check out the trade section here.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

All of my main items came in. Now it's just a matter of buying the rocks/wood/plants. We forgot about a party we were invited to that just so happens to be 90 minutes away so tomorrow is pretty much a wash, maybe I'll get to it Sunday? hmmmm maybe...












Not a bad fit...



Testing the tank before I invest any time into it.

Working on getting another CO2 generator up and running so if the tank goes live Sunday I'll have CO2 to pump in. made threads on the nipple and used a ss wing nut and rubber washer for an air tight seal. Also have a rubber gasket and washer on the top side.


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

This weekend was kind of a let down, had time on sunday to setup the tank, go figure, stores didn't have any plants we wanted. I'm planning on using mostly dwarf hair grass, but no one had any. I'm not talking petco/petsmart but the legit LPS, went to 3 different ones. One of them normally stocks it, they just happened to be out =( also need some moss too, but can't start the tank regardless so I skipped it, I'll just order everything online.

Since I couldn't do anything tank wise, I did wire up the cabinet.






































Installed the GFCI, drilled out the cabinet for the power cord/co2 lines and cleaned everything up.

Normally with stuff like this I would hard wire the cabinet to the wall, add an outlet inside the cabinet. Sadly the outlet is 1 stud too far over so I would have to open up the wall, drill a hole into one of the studs and fish a new power line though the wall, its an exterior wall too so that means dealing with all the fiberglass that's in the wall. I said screw it, I already have other wires in that area, what's another wire. So I used the power strip.

I plan on getting some more 3m Commend hooks to tidy it up a bit more.

welp, I guess until I get some plants... I'll post another update.

Bump: BTW I noticed one end of the tank has 3 very small black marks in the glass, it looks like the glass is dirty but it's in the glass. =(

Once it has water and plants in the tank I doubt anyone would notice it. Still kinda crappy.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a very cool setup! I love the wall cabinet!

Regarding grass, are you looking to do regular dwarf hair grass, or dwarf hairgrass belem? I ask because I recommend hunting down the belem unless you specifically want the taller one. Regular dwarf hairgrass grows straight up and can get pretty tall, whereas the belem variety bends over, the tips curl back toward the substrate, and it stays quite short.

I think belem would be better in your smaller tank due to size. I have the exact same tank, and I'm starting it up and planting it this Saturday, and I'll be using some belem. I think it'd be really tough to find at any LFS, but you can find it in the sale section here.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Very clean! I love the wall mounting!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

AnotherHobby said:


> That is a very cool setup! I love the wall cabinet!
> 
> Regarding grass, are you looking to do regular dwarf hair grass, or dwarf hairgrass belem? I ask because I recommend hunting down the belem unless you specifically want the taller one. Regular dwarf hairgrass grows straight up and can get pretty tall, whereas the belem variety bends over, the tips curl back toward the substrate, and it stays quite short.
> 
> I think belem would be better in your smaller tank due to size. I have the exact same tank, and I'm starting it up and planting it this Saturday, and I'll be using some belem. I think it'd be really tough to find at any LFS, but you can find it in the sale section here.


I was thinking regular dwarf hair grass but now I'm going to look at belem. I'm also trying to find pellia for the tree. Only place I saw that has it in stock is either aquariumplants.com or straight from asia. 

If I order from aquarium plants we wont get it until next friday =( They have a sunday cutoff for fridays.

I really didn't think tracking down plants would be so hard, our LFS always has tons of plants. but go figure, not the ones we want.

Anyone have any lines on US based pellia? something we might be able to get by the end of this week?

Also open for other moss ideas for the tree, maybe Christmas moss. Either way getting it into our hands seems to be the issue.

I might get the tank going with just dwarf hair grass and baby tears, then 2-3 weeks when the pellia comes in from Asia, add it to the tree. I'll just have a naked tree for awhile.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/moss/656-pellia.html  has pellia, as with normal dwarf hair grass. Might have to contact them to see what kind of turn around time for shipping.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

jeffie7 said:


> I was thinking regular dwarf hair grass but now I'm going to look at belem. I'm also trying to find pellia for the tree. Only place I saw that has it in stock is either aquariumplants.com or straight from asia.
> 
> If I order from aquarium plants we wont get it until next friday =( They have a sunday cutoff for fridays.
> 
> ...


Seriously, I've only ever had good experiences buying plants on this forum: For Sale/Trade — The Planted Tank Forum

There is a search field right on the page. Putting pellia in there yielded several results. Most people can ship USPS Express, which is 2 days.

Just send the seller a PM. Most people only take PayPal because it's insanely convenient for this.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

AnotherHobby said:


> Seriously, I've only ever had good experiences buying plants on this forum: For Sale/Trade — The Planted Tank Forum
> 
> There is a search field right on the page. Putting pellia in there yielded several results. Most people can ship USPS Express, which is 2 days.
> 
> Just send the seller a PM. Most people only take PayPal because it's insanely convenient for this.


+1
I've personally always received nothing short of great plants from everyone, even after 2-3 days of shipping. I know it doesn't seem logical to pay 6-12$ for shipping, but really every plant I've come across on TPT has been much cheaper then buying at a local store or other website, and usually members are very generous! 

This tank design is very cool!! I think you mentioned an iwagumi scape, correct? If so, what type of rocks are you using? I can't wait to see this tank come together. Subscribed .


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

I started a WTB thread. 

I believe the stone is slate, dark blue flat stones. There's another stone in the mix but I'm not sure what its called, I just rated the local fish stores box of random broken pieces since everything I need is tiny.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Got some moss and hair grass (belem) coming.










Most rocks are small pieces of rock, but thats my bag-o-rocks.










The tree I think I'm using, I need to size it, it's too big for the tank, hopefully I can figure out a way to cut it down so it still has a good flow to it, if not I'll return it before hacking away at it.










Was just looking at my other tank.

Yay! Hydra showed up. Now I need to treat that, I've never delt with them before but looks like dog de-worming meds is the way to go. Just need to get another tank up and running to move our snails into before treating the tank.

Guess from here on out I'll dip as much stuff as I can. =( Also picking up
Amazon.com : Azoo Razzle Dazzle Tank Combo for Aquarium : Aquarium Supplies : Pet Supplies

So I can move items around and put new plants into before moving them into our other tanks.

tiny tank but should be large enough for a few nano tank fish/shrimp. Largest fish we have is maybe 1.5 inch long.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

very nice. subscribed.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Good stuff! Subscribed as well.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Hydra are pretty cool critters. I had them for a month or so. I plucked them out daily but my tank was nowhere near as planted. I never saw any eating my otto fry but i did watch a few "jump" off the leaf and over to the glass where they were. I had people asking me to ship them some...? 
Awesome job btw!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

They are kinda cool but the wife wants them GONE, shes the kind of woman that kills spiders and other bugs with her bare hands, however anything that might mess with our baby shrimp must DIE. lol


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Finally got my hands wet




























The Azoo filter is a bit louder than I had hoped, as loud as my walmart air pump... this is my first time trying to mess with a tree, hopefully the moss does well. I'd hate for it to die off.

We will see.


----------



## darrennickerson (Jun 9, 2012)

I love your idea and will probably steal it when I get into my new house!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just did a water test, debating on which fish to give the tank a boost start.



















I'm surprised that the grass started to grow already, first sign of growth was at day 2?










Random side shot of the tank, clearly running co2 a bit on the high side since there's no fish in it yet.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

That's a great idea! I may have to stea--, err, borrow it.  We don't have any good horizontal surfaces left in the house where a tank could go, but now I'm going start eyeing any blank walls for possibilities...

What model Ikea wall cabinet did you use for this? That espresso finish would work in our place, too.


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

The tank looks great and the mounting is awesome. I'm excited to see how it grows in.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking amazing!!


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

kman said:


> That's a great idea! I may have to stea--, err, borrow it.  We don't have any good horizontal surfaces left in the house where a tank could go, but now I'm going start eyeing any blank walls for possibilities...
> 
> What model Ikea wall cabinet did you use for this? That espresso finish would work in our place, too.


Ikea is such a PITA to find anything. I found this

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60103477/

I'm pretty sure that's the door. I paid $5 for the door and it matches the sizes, so besta I'm assuming is the model of the cabinet, even when at the store I saw the cabinet in pink and knew it was the correct size, I saw it in black but used without doors as a book shelf, so I tracked down the location of the black shelf, found the pink doors and searched each bin until I found a black door that matched the pink door (box size wise) it was a pita.

Wait here we go.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00253907/#/40219006

found it!

did I ever tell you ikea is a PITA?

Anyways that's it.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

jeffie7 said:


> Ikea is such a PITA to find anything. I found this
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60103477/
> 
> ...


Thanks! So it's a Best shelf extension (7 7/8" D x 15" H x 23 5/8" W), and ... is it a Besta door, as well?

Yeah, Ikea is definitely a PITA. And their meatballs aren't even worth the trip anymore!


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

didnt mention how much weight will it hold , did you ask the ikea staff ?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't know if I would trust that how much does the tank weigh with water?


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Tank is maybe 90-100lbs. With all the stuff in the cabinet also. 

I lifted myself up onto it...

With the ikea mount which btw does not come with it. That's another $10. I'm guessing it would hold 50-75lbs. With the way I mointed it, a few hundred pounds if not 1000. Studs when used correctly can hold a lot of weight. 


2 studs with 2 metal brackets using 2 lag bolts in each stud... On top of the ikea mount also being installed using studs.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like its time for a hair cut.

Bump: Forgot to say, I found my receipt from Ikea.

Besta Vara door 601-03-447 $5
Besta Shelf 402-19-006 $25
Besta suspension rail 101-24-4585 $10.00

Also I just ordered a heater since the tank is sitting right at 70o, I plan on keeping it at 76-78o and maybe adding some starter fish this weekend, not sure what fish but something small and tetra like. I'd like to do white cloud Vietnamese river fish, but they like colder water and in the summers the tank will get around 77-78 with no heater. IMO too hot for the fish based on what I've read. They will live, but be unhappy.

Any ideas on cool small fish?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of rummynose tetras. They're cute with their little red noses and spotted tails, and they school back and forth continuously for lots of visual interest and movement.

I also really like the Golden White Cloud tetras. Only issue with tetras is they're often jumpers (especially at late at night when the lights are out), which is an issue with a topless, rimless tank. They like to hang out near the top of the tank, so combined with Neons that like to hang out low, and Rummys that school back and forth in the middle, and you get a really good even spread.

Any kind of tetras, and you're going to want at least 4 if not 6 so they're happy. So you probably can't add everything I've mentioned in a small 6 gal tank.

Another small gorgeous fish that comes to mind is the clown killifish. I've wanted some since I first saw a photo, but I've never found them, locally, and I understand they can sometimes be tricky to keep happy. Beautiful, though. See: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=539017 for the photo that made me drool so much.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Good looking fish. Wonder how well it plays with small shrimp 

My wife saw some tiny small black fish the last time we were at the LFS I'm not sure what they were but next time I go I'll figure out what they are and maybe grab some of they are usable for my setup. 

Jumping fish are a concern. I'm not trying to pull dead fish out of my sons mouth or have to track down a weird smell. I did that before with my old 29g setup. Fish jumped and went behind the stand and in order to get the smell to go away I had to move the tank and pull out the stand which also doubled as a tv stand. Wasn't fun and didn't smell good lol.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

A glass top CAN be added, which would virtually eliminate jumpers. Smell is not a big issue with small fish like tetras, they usually just dry out (especially if they simply fall on the ground, which is all that would happen with your setup). I wouldn't want my kid eating them, of course. 

Jumpers are always a potential issue with rimless, topless tanks, however. Some species are more prone than others, but it's always a possibility. (less likely with fish that like to hang out near the bottom like neons, and otos rarely jump, but anything is possible)


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

jeffie7 said:


> Tank is maybe 90-100lbs. With all the stuff in the cabinet also.
> 
> I lifted myself up onto it...
> 
> ...


does the studs comes with the ikea mount ? metal bracket bought separate ?


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Studs are inside the wall. 










IKEA parts are ,cabinet frame, cabinet door, and suspension rail.

Lowes/Home Depot was 


6 inch right angle metal bracket
Lag bolts to attach it to the wall
Smaller bolts to attach the backet to the cabinet
Piece of wood cut to fit the back of the cabinet so it sits flush with the wall. 


Update on the tank. I did my first grass cutting. The grass grew like crazy!


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

First of all awesome idea, love the set up and love the modern look. 

As for fish you might want to check out galaxy rasboras, small and cool looking fish. I had some with shrimp and never had any problems, I'm sure some baby shrimp got eaten but if looks like with that hair grass there is lots of places to hide until they get bigger.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Minor update, added some shrimp and a snail last week from our other tank. So far so good but did have a nice bump in algae...



















Neat looking stuff! Kinda nasty but neat nonetheless.


galaxy rasboras looks good. I'll have to see if my LFS has them and check them out in person.

Thinking about getting 5-6 Black neon tetras and maybe an oto since our other tank has a crazy oto that cleans nonstop 24/7 As with another algae eater or 2. 

As far as tops go, what kind of options do I have? I've since added a dehumidifier to the room since water is evaporating pretty fast. humidity is currently right around 50% in the room. a bit high IMO, I'd be happy in the 30-40 range which IMO is ideal.

I also added a 25 watt heater and keep the temps at 75o


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Ugh. Get the algae under control asap. It looks cool in the early phases, but then it starts to take over and it WAY less fun to deal with. I'd consider a 3 day blackout, or a 1-2 punch.

As for tops, over the distance you have, glass is the only option. Plexi will sag in a day, unfortunately. Just measure, and go to a glass place and have them cut. Then you'll need to decide how to hang it. The ADA clips are best, but pricey. They might be the only solution for you, though, given the long skinny runs you're looking at.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

If that's white (looks like it in the photo) and not green, it's not algae, it's a mold/fungus growing on the wood. It's pretty common on new wood in a tank. Unlike algae, it'll kill plants.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

AnotherHobby said:


> If that's white (looks like it in the photo) and not green, it's not algae, it's a mold/fungus growing on the wood. It's pretty common on new wood in a tank. Unlike algae, it'll kill plants.


Nah, its without a doubt green, when I removed what I could by hand it was very green when piled up.

So today I did a manual cleaning, rubbed down the tree, used a net and got all the floating stuff, most of it came out. Clearly it will just come back if given the chance, so I dumped 13 more shrimp in the tank to help fight it. If need be I'll move the shrimp/snail to another tank and treat the whole tank. Hopefully it doesn't get to that point but at least I have options.

After cleaning it up a bit and adding more shrimp





























Anyone know what this plant is? It really took off in the tank! I pulled it up and split it into 3 plants and replanted it.










It was mixed in with my grass, I thought it was baby tears when it was tiny, now that it's growing it has very different looking leafs


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Offhand it looks like Baby Tears (not Dwarf, the full size version), or Rotala, or perhaps even Wisteria. It's a little hard to tell when it's that small.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Algae showed up again, just a tiny bit, enough for me to notice it, then the next day it was gone. nom nom nom said the shrimp lol.

Right now the tank looks good, needs to be cleaned up a bit, yet another hair cut, and the path cleaned up a bit.

I just added another 3 tetras since I love seeing them school and a flying fox fish because hes a bad ass that has an eating problem =)



















So currently have 9 tetras, 1 oto, 1 flying fox, 1 snail, and about 16 shrimp.
getting towards the upper limit of the tank. For now I think it's pretty good. Who knows maybe I'll add another fish or two but then I would be pretty much at the max. I'll see how water test go for the next month before even thinking about adding more.

Only bad thing currently is the tree, Im going to give it another month but if it doesnt take off I might try a different plant. It looks like its starting to grew but its painfully slow.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

What is supposed to grow with the tree?


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Subwassertang, I'm thinking maybe not the best choice for a tree lol. In pictures it has a nice bushy ball shape to it. 

Any thoughts on what to replace it with if I give up on it?


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd go with some moss. I can't remember the name of the moss that I just purchased but within a week it's grown maybe an inch and is really wonderful. Plus, shrimps love moss.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

jeffie7 said:


> Subwassertang, I'm thinking maybe not the best choice for a tree lol. In pictures it has a nice bushy ball shape to it.
> 
> Any thoughts on what to replace it with if I give up on it?


Mosses are often popular to tie onto trees. I'm partial to Christmas Tree moss, myself.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Today was a sad sad day, I found what I believe to be my first jumper.










However, after doing a head count I'm down 2 fish, no sign of the other fish. Not sure if the flying fox ate it? or if it jumped out and was eaten by a cat or toddler.

=`(

RIP Cardinal #9 and #8 or maybe it was #1 and #5...


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Great start! subwassertang will not attach to your tree though because it doesn't form rhizoids. You'd be much better off getting some sort of moss of if you really want liverworts, get pellia or mini pellia.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

I just did a water change and a quick clean up to the tank, was able to count 8 tetras, so looks like I'm only down 1. Not sure where number 8 was hiding last time but he's there now.

Now the tank is getting messy, my main issue is plants keep shooting roots under the path, if I try to pull them it just makes a big mess. I've let the grass grow out to see what it would look like, its kinda cool but now I'm debating on removing the white sand and just doing a full blown carpet of grass. Also the weed I found in the grass when I first bought it is taking off like crazy, looks kinda cool too. Lastly the subwassertang starting to show some good growth. I'm kinda digging it on the tree. we will see how it fills in over the next month or two.


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 9, 2009)

jeffie7 said:


> I just did a water change and a quick clean up to the tank, was able to count 8 tetras, so looks like I'm only down 1. Not sure where number 8 was hiding last time but he's there now.


On an older tank (about 10 years now) I was down to 1 black neon and he disappeared. Since we have cats that like to fish, I though he was gone. 

Two months later he reappeared! No clue where he was hiding. 

Dan K.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just did a quick trim job.


----------



## planty (Mar 1, 2009)

All the old pics in this thread are gone :'-(
Could you fix the links please?


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

planty said:


> All the old pics in this thread are gone :'-(
> Could you fix the links please?


I think facebook renamed them all, I tossed up a handful of them, I'm missing some but the main ones are now up. Also I went ahead and rebooted the tank. That random plant I wasn't sure what it was ended up taking over the whole tank, plus my path did as expected and got messed up, also the tree never took off, however it never did die, it was just kind of there, Soooo... 

New tree covering, added a few more plants and removed that weed of a plant I had. I also cleaned up the substrate so it's now a solid black, no more path. I finally mounted my Co2 bottle and hung my light.

Here's some current pics.


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

awesome idea, love your whole setup! the 6g long is perfect match to the ikea cabinet! how many bps do you run?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

That's a great little setup. I love the hanging co2 bottle and the companion shelf above as a way to suspend the light! Very nicely done, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Forgot to note, I now leave a bigger gap from the top of the tank and the water level. So far no more jumpers.

RIP

Flying fox
Tetra

Current stock is

8 Cardinal tetras
2 Dwarf otos
1 Flying fox
1 Nerite sneil
too many to count, Cherry shrimp

Debating on adding a few white clouds


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

kimchilee said:


> awesome idea, love your whole setup! the 6g long is perfect match to the ikea cabinet! how many bps do you run?


Maybe around 1? I mainly watch my drop checker and fish.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

cool wall setup! looks really good


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Super sick build, great job on this man. I love the hanging cabinet.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just an update of the tank. Random picture taken, no cleaning of anything. Just walked by and thought, hey it's been awhile.



















Need to do a trim on the tree. getting kinda shaggy lol.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lovely tank


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Any thoughts on what to put on the left side? I left it just rocks because that's where I normally fill the tank with water. I like pouring directly onto the rocks so it doesn't mess up the gravel. However, I'm tired of it being bare.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

This is pretty nice, I'd place a good amount of Anubias Nana 'Petite' to fill in that void. Since it's an area of the tank that is limited in light, this plant will be perfect in that spot. It will add a nice darker hue of green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

a bush of hygro willow or stargrass would look good.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Welp, the tree is growing like crazy, having a 2 year old and a new born around I'm finding that keeping up with it is a bit much. Looking for a different plant to use, or selling the setup since it's pretty awesome looking.

I think for the time being I need to stick with some basic plants and leave it be. Time >>> Me =(

Thoughts on a no maintenance option for the tree other than leaving it bare?


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awhile back I sold the tree off, then we moved earlier this year so I went ahead and broke the tank down and wrapped it nicely and packed everything up. Sadly the tank didn't make the move, when I went to look at it, the tank was cracked =(

I do plan on doing another setup just like this. Next tank setup will be something with my 3yo son, another nano.

RIP Mr Aqua tank.


----------

